# Best areas to live close to the beach in Melbourne



## ricardo.a.pinto (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi
I am moving to Melbourne and am looking for a house close to the beach.
My budget is 500AUD for a 3 bed with small garden for the kids. Also don't want to spend more than 40min commuting to work (in the CBD). Any ideas?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I would say try Point Cook, Lots of virgin beaches, city is about 40 mins drive, you will get good houses for that much


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
A few useful websites that provide suburb profiles and information:
Moving to Sydney Melbourne Brisbane Adelaide Perth? Find where to live cityhobo.com - Home
Melbournism – find the best and worst of anything in Melbourne and surrounding suburbs
http://www.domain.com.au/public/apm/suburbprofile/default.aspx?mode=buy
Myboot ? Australia?s suburb profiles, crime rates, free business listing, online classifieds ads

All the best with your plans.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

The "best areas" to live close to the beach are, not surprisingly, some of the more pricey areas in Melbourne (or in case of Brighton, the priciest perhaps).

Point Cook is perhaps decent, but that's not a particularly "wanted" suburb because of distance from the city.


----------



## ricardo.a.pinto (Jan 27, 2012)

How about Chelsea, Bonbeach areas?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

ricardo.a.pinto said:


> How about Chelsea, Bonbeach areas?


You're going into the vicinity of Frankston with those...quite far from the city, and the train ride from frankston is a royal pain in the backside (it's like 20 stations away from the city!). Frankston isn't a particularly good area either, and chelsea and bonbeach are quite close to it.

The beach at chelsea is not bad though...


----------

